

Google to Oracle: If You Win This Patent Suit, We’ll Cut You in on Android - daegloe
http://allthingsd.com/20120328/google-to-oracle-if-you-win-this-patent-suit-well-cut-you-in-on-android/

======
Tossrock
.015% is pretty funny as a "fuck you" number. On a billion in revenue, that's
150k, or probably about what they pay one senior developer in a year.

~~~
fpgeek
If, like most software patents, it is the sort of "invention" that a senior
developer could independently discover and implement in less than a year, that
sounds pretty fair to me.

~~~
scriptproof
What I first thought. I need 0.015 minutes to invent this sort of things.

------
riobard
_Google also offered Oracle a 0.5 percent of Android revenue through the end
of this year_

Anybody knows how much actual revenue Google generates directly from Android?

~~~
nknight
They get ~$2.5 billion from mobile, but that's not just Android, so it's an
extreme upper limit.

~~~
fpgeek
Amazingly enough, Google's mobile revenue might not actually be an upper
bound.

Earlier in the trial, Oracle wanted to include damages based on Android's
impact on Google's non-mobile advertising revenue. They were allowed to do
some discovery on this point, though I don't know how that particular issue
turned out.

------
j_col
Does anyone else feel that the fact that Google made this offer and Oracle
rejected it, seems to indicate that they believe that they are going to lose
this fight with Oracle?

~~~
Jabbles
Legal battles are expensive. Also, these settlement talks were court-mandated:
<http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=2012032323250553>

------
alanav
What could this mean for Python?

~~~
fpgeek
Is there an argument that some of the patents in play here are also a
potential concern for Python? Do non-JVM Python implementations share relevant
implementation details with Dalvik?

~~~
alanav
You're right, but my question was more about if there's any possibility that
Google bring more support to the development of apps other than using for
example SL4A, since the recent legal problems with Java. But I get your point,
this means a major change in the Dalvik infrastructure.

~~~
nknight
There's no particular reason a Python-to-Dalvik compiler couldn't be built,
though it'd look very different from CPython and likely any other current
Python implementation.

Given Google's apparent predilections, however, I think a more likely outcome
of the hypothetical scenario you seem to be positing ("switch from Java to
something else") would be a migration toward Dart, JavaScript, Go, or some
combination thereof.

I don't see that scenario as being particularly likely, though.

